# shark recipe



## Nordman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Okay, I have gotten mixed opinions on this!!!! Is shark good to eat and is it good after it is frozen. If so, does anyone have a good recipe they are willing to share?!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

We love black tips. the key is in the quick cleaning and getting the urinary vein out. If done properly and iced it should be just fine.Also, after the quick chill, we generally soak them in buttermilk for an hr or so. We don't freeze them as you can only get 1/boat and that is a meal. We have tried various methods of prep and haven't found a bad recipe. they are excellent grilled / kabobed/ fried ..... Just use your imagination and you can't go wrong. As there are no bones, the meat is all delectable and tasty. Try coating with olive oil and thenyour favorite dry rub (greek, cajun, sweet/souror any "salad dressing/marinades" and grill (don't over cook as they will be dry).


----------



## Nordman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you for the advise!!!!


----------

